# Qualified Dental Nurse



## JazminG (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello, im looking into moving to Austrailia to do dental nursing, does anybody know how i would begin and if any jobs offer accomodation? Thankyou  x


----------



## missyg (Feb 19, 2012)

I moved to perth 3 months ago on my own, seemed a little daunting but its so easy to make new friends and find work as a dental nurse, you could maybe spend a week finding your way around the cities by train etc and then start working with a recruitment agency for first few weeks then apply for permanent positions. This is what i did.

I have been offered sponsorship by my employer but unfortunately dental nurse is not on the occupational list therefore we cant get sponsored out here unless you are a hygienist, dentist or therapist/specialist.

Hope this helps.

Gemma


----------

